# Greatest (worst) training video ever!



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2014)

My favorite part is when he say, "...Targets on Round"


----------



## Rapid (Dec 20, 2014)

Tactical weapon drop, bru.


----------



## Queeg (Dec 20, 2014)

Haters


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow...

I thought he was going to go into the back seat internally. WTF sense does getting out of the front and reentering the backseat make? At least if you went to the back of the vehicle you could use the wheel/axle as cover,


----------



## CQB (Dec 20, 2014)

A new benchmank in Stop,Drop,Roll.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 20, 2014)

Seems legit...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2014)

I just watched it again...wouldn't you at least re-shoot the video after you dropped the fucking pistol?  Now I have to go on line and see if I can find the same video but with someone driving the truck while he's hanging out the door...it has to be there, it just has to be!


----------



## CQB (Dec 20, 2014)

That's gold...


----------



## pardus (Dec 20, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I just watched it again...wouldn't you at least re-shoot the video after you dropped the fucking pistol?  Now I have to go on line and see if I can find the same video but with someone driving the truck while he's hanging out the door...it has to be there, it just has to be!



I think the pistol drop was deliberate, and is part of the drill.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 20, 2014)

Fuck. I learned alot on that period of instruction!

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 20, 2014)

Who is this moron, and who are the poor schmucks that are paying him to teach them?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2014)

Damn it @pardus , now I have to watch it again....(watching)

Well shit, he did drop it on purpose.  I was about to offer further comment, but then I remember what the hell I was commenting about in the first place!


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 20, 2014)

Is it painful to go through life that utterly clueless?


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 20, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Is it painful to go through life that utterly clueless?



They say ignorance is bliss...


----------



## Muppet (Dec 20, 2014)

I was hoping to see him shoot his foot or something. That would have escalated to a awesome epicness...

F.M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Who is this moron, and who are the poor schmucks that are paying him to teach them?



You've been warned, swallow any liquid or food in your mouth before you begin watching this.  Then, meet Dallas Lloyd, "lifetime martial artist and soldier"

(you've got to click the *"Watch this Video on You Tube"* link...it won't let me embed)


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 20, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You've been warned, swallow any liquid or food in your mouth before you begin watching this.  Then, meet Dallas Lloyd, "lifetime martial artist and soldier"
> 
> (you've got to click the *"Watch this Video on You Tube"* link...it won't let me embed)



Those two could be gay lovers in a bath house full of epic failure.  Even the music was cheap and mindless.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 20, 2014)

What in the sweet fuck is "target on rounds"?

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 20, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Those two could be gay lovers in a bath house full of epic failure.  Even the music was cheap and mindless.



You're words make me laugh and want to punch a baby out of happiness sister? Can you write my life story for me, using the words, cunt, fuck and dick head for most of the book?

F.M.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 20, 2014)

Now I know that I can drop my pistol tactically while being shot at.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 20, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> You're words make me laugh and want to punch a baby out of happiness sister? Can you write my life story for me, using the words, cunt, fuck and dick head for most of the book?
> 
> F.M.


 
Sure, I'll weave a Persian rug of obscenity just for you.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 20, 2014)

Cuz the engine block is such a shitty thing to use for cover.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 20, 2014)

The fact his vehicle had TURD written on the side was gold.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 20, 2014)

His pistol didn't have enough tacticool accessories.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 20, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> His pistol didn't have enough tacticool accessories.


With tactics like that, who needs accessories?


----------



## medicchick (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy fuck, I don't even know where to start.  My 4 year old does a better "tactical roll" from the back seat, usually while holding onto what ever she has (today is was Faygo Cream Soda, she was not letting that go for anything).  It takes less time to slid into the back seat then to get out and back in.:whatever:


----------



## medicchick (Dec 20, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You've been warned, swallow any liquid or food in your mouth before you begin watching this.  Then, meet Dallas Lloyd, "lifetime martial artist and soldier"
> 
> (you've got to click the *"Watch this Video on You Tube"* link...it won't let me embed)


*This video is private.*

That's all I get when I click on it.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 20, 2014)

These serve as fine examples of why everyone should NOT have the right to post videos....

I would qualify these as below entry level tactics...or, maybe I won't use the term "tactics" in association with these particular videos.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 20, 2014)

pardus said:


> I think the pistol drop was deliberate, and is part of the drill.


It's a real thing, just like a desk pop...


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 20, 2014)

This thread is so full of win.


----------



## Brian C (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm with pardus, I expected him to jump to the backseat.  He's so worried about getting shot through the windshield, that moron gets out and exposes his back to whatever threat.  

I was fully expecting to watch some sore of ricochet flatten his front tire.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh, and if you have kids his whole "get into and slid out of the back" might not work.  I know we have the kid locks engaged to keep minion in, on both vehicles with 4 doors (unless it's summer then the Jeep might not even have any on) plus the booster seat.  The Blazer only has 2 doors anyway but with the runflats and lift I'd just keep going.


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Dec 21, 2014)

Dang, sign me up for that class! I'd be rolling on the ground laughing every time that he would have me putting "targets on rounds!"


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 21, 2014)

I tried it this afternoon after I got ambushed down the road. Works well. I would recommend an M14 in place of the pistol though. If you can't shoot an M14 one handed, you're a pussy who doesn't know how to use a car door for upside down cover.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 21, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> I tried it this afternoon after I got ambushed down the road. Works well. I would recommend an M14 in place of the pistol though. If you can't shoot an M14 one handed, you're a pussy who doesn't know how to use a car door for upside down cover.



I saw your video, you lose.... you didn't drop your M-14 then pick it back up.   and......... you didn't roll through the drill like an elephant on a mixture of ludes and diazepam....  the only thing that really worked was that your truck had that nice kiwi logo in place of the TURD sticker...


----------



## Rapid (Dec 21, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> I tried it this afternoon after I got ambushed down the road. Works well. I would recommend an M14 in place of the pistol though. If you can't shoot an M14 one handed, you're a pussy who doesn't know how to use a car door for upside down cover.



Bra, you're not even maximising your firepower efficiency unless you're dual wielding two M14s.


----------



## CQB (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm thinking two words Karl.Gustav. That's right, the Charlie Guts Ache...M14, it's a girlie gun.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 22, 2014)

Guess I suck, cause I just drove away (fast).


----------



## Etype (Dec 22, 2014)

When you are attacked in your unarmored car parked, or in traffic- you die.

Sometimes that's just what happens.

The NYPD and law enforcement across Mexico can attest to that.

If you are in an armored vehicle- just don't get out.


----------



## pardus (Dec 22, 2014)

Etype said:


> When you are attacked in your unarmored car parked, or in traffic- you die.
> 
> Sometimes that's just what happens.
> 
> ...



Fallujah 2004...


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 22, 2014)

There's an old FBI or CIA or some Fed video from the late 70s on youtube (FOIA'd) that deals with counter vehicle ambushes. Their advice boiled down to "RAM THEM!!" but considering they were driving those old Yank Tanks made of steel and Detroit sweat, I'm not sure how it would hold up today.


----------



## Etype (Dec 22, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> There's an old FBI or CIA or some Fed video from the late 70s on youtube (FOIA'd) that deals with counter vehicle ambushes. Their advice boiled down to "RAM THEM!!" but considering they were driving those old Yank Tanks made of steel and Detroit sweat, I'm not sure how it would hold up today.


Yep, he's talking about contact from the front- not the best way to attack a 3,000 pound weapon.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 22, 2014)

Etype said:


> If you are in an armored vehicle- just don't get out.


 And drive away, enough bullets in the same spot could get through.


----------



## pardus (Dec 22, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> There's an old FBI or CIA or some Fed video from the late 70s on youtube (FOIA'd) that deals with counter vehicle ambushes. Their advice boiled down to "RAM THEM!!" but considering they were driving those old Yank Tanks made of steel and Detroit sweat, I'm not sure how it would hold up today.





Etype said:


> Yep, he's talking about contact from the front- not the best way to attack a 3,000 pound weapon.



From the many demolition derby's I watched that my uncle drove in, ram driving backwards to protect the radiator/engine. Kind of a bummer if you're attacked from the front and you also loose engine block cover, but you'll still stay mobile for a lot longer than going head on.



Raptor said:


> And drive away, enough bullets in the same spot could get through.



Speaking from experience are you?


----------



## Raptor (Dec 23, 2014)

pardus said:


> Speaking from experience are you?


I'll shut up now.


----------



## Swill (Dec 23, 2014)

This is the guy who came up with that broadsword lightsaber.


----------

